# how long should i bulk?



## Paul R (Oct 1, 2012)

Hi,

Just wondering how long I should bulk for, before doing a cut? I think I would like to get to about 15 stone and about 15% body fat.

I started 2 months ago at 11 stone 11 20% body fat and now I'm 12 stone 8 - can't tell that much difference in the mirror tbh.

Should I just keep going to 15 stone and then cut or get to 14 and then cut for summer, then bulk after summer again?

Cheers

Paul.


----------



## stoatman (Sep 13, 2012)

Why stop mate, ?. You still have way to go till 15stone .


----------



## pYp3s (Nov 8, 2012)

I would assume you should do your bulk cycle 12, 15 weeks whatever. PCT then assess what you have kept and what you want to do next


----------



## WillOdling (Aug 27, 2009)

I've been bulking for years, it's great


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Any pictures?


----------



## Paul R (Oct 1, 2012)

pYp3s said:


> I would assume you should do your bulk cycle 12, 15 weeks whatever. PCT then assess what you have kept and what you want to do next


I'm doing the bulk/cut natty mate.


----------



## Muscle Supermkt (Nov 28, 2012)

Is there a need to bulk in the first place? Why not get yourself fairly lean, and gain whilst staying lean?


----------



## Paul R (Oct 1, 2012)

stoatman said:


> Why stop mate, ?. You still have way to go till 15stone .


I'm just a bit conscious of putting on too much fat. I would like to see my ABS at some point! Lol


----------



## Paul R (Oct 1, 2012)

Muscle Supermkt said:


> Is there a need to bulk in the first place? Why not get yourself fairly lean, and gain whilst staying lean?


Well, if I had cut at 11 stone 11, I would have looked like a lanky rat! Lol. I'm 6'1" tall.


----------



## Sku11fk (Aug 28, 2012)

I started cutting at around 15 stone 15% bodyfat. Keep bulking mate when you cut you will cut down into the 80s kgs and I didn't feel big enough so bulking again. Atleast if you can't make up your mind you cant go wrong with a bulk


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

Bulk till 15% then cut.


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

If you cut now you might end up going back to a similar weight you started at.


----------



## Paul R (Oct 1, 2012)

Fat said:


> Bulk till 15% then cut.


How do you mean? I doubt my body fat will drop when I'm bulking?


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

Paul R said:


> How do you mean? I doubt my body fat will drop when I'm bulking?


if you're above 15% then cut you shouldn't be bulking.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Paul R said:


> Well, if I had cut at 11 stone 11, I would have looked like a lanky rat! Lol. I'm 6'1" tall.


so gain lean muscle mate, eat right and train right and actually look like you train.

Just my opinon.


----------



## stoatman (Sep 13, 2012)

Crikey mate, seems a harsh target. Wish I was 15% bodyfat , its a pipe dream and i'm still desperately trying to gain size and muscle.


----------



## Paul R (Oct 1, 2012)

Milky said:


> so gain lean muscle mate, eat right and train right and actually look like you train.
> 
> Just my opinon.


Thats what I'm trying to do I suppose. My diet is pretty clean, plenty of chicken, rice, fruit and veg, oats and eggs. I'm training 4 times s week without fail...

I would like to get rid of my belly though.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Paul R said:


> Thats what I'm trying to do I suppose. My diet is pretty clean, plenty of chicken, rice, fruit and veg, oats and eggs. I'm training 4 times s week without fail...
> 
> I would like to get rid of my belly though.


Six packs are made in the kichen mate.

Keep it clean, train hard and in time it will come.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

I,ve been bulking for 3 years. I have targets to make before I stop.


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

whats the point of cutting now anyway its still jackets and jumpers weather for ages anyway? I will be leaving it until at least april.


----------



## Paul R (Oct 1, 2012)

Thanks for the advice. I think I will bulk for another 5 or 6 months and see where I'm at.

Cheers.


----------

